# I rescued a pigeon with an injured wing



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

I rescued a pigeons from my garden just over 2 months ago he was sitting in the same spot in my garden for a few days even on rainy and windy days, unable to fly.
When I caught him he barely walked away .

I have him for two months now and he still cannot fly he only flaps his wings but doesn't lift off or go anywhere. 

He has become used to us now and our dogs and surroundings and we would like to get him a hand reared companion so he has a friend. 

However we aren't sure how to determine if the pigeon is a boy or a girl as we do not want to breed it.

What would be the best way to determine it's sex , I have plenty of pictures but I am not sure how to attach a picture .

I was also wondering if I could keep him with other birds such as a parrot.?

Please get back to me asap and if you need y email for pictures so not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Pigeon-Talk 
Go Back Pigeon-Talk > Pigeons & People > Pet Pigeons And Doves
Reload this Page I rescued a pigeon with an injured wing
Welcome, My pigeon Pete.
You last visited: Today at 02:11 AM
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0.
User CP	FAQ	Members List	Calendar	New Posts	Search Quick Links Advertise	Log Out

Reply

Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread Display Modes 
#1 Report Post 
Old Today, 02:24 AM
My pigeon Pete My pigeon Pete is online now
Squab
Join Date: Feb 2020
Posts: 1
Smile
I rescued a pigeon with an injured wing
I rescued a pigeons from my garden just over 2 months ago he was sitting in the same spot in my garden for a few days even on rainy and windy days, unable to fly.
When I caught him he barely walked away .

I have him for two months now and he still cannot fly he only flaps his wings but doesn't lift off or go anywhere.

He has become used to us now and our dogs and surroundings and we would like to get him a hand reared companion so he has a friend.

However we aren't sure how to determine if the pigeon is a boy or a girl as we do not want to breed it.

What would be the best way to determine it's sex , I have plenty of pictures but I am not sure how to attach a picture .

I was also wondering if I could keep him with other birds such as a parrot.?

Please get back to me asap and if you need y email for pictures so not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The only way to tell: the female is the one that lays the eggs. The best will be to get another female. 2 females usually get along and will sometimes even form a couple. 2 males will fight. If yours turn out to be a male and mating takes place, then you can swop the real eggs for fake eggs. This will be incubated for 2 1/2 weeks or so, and eventually they will lose interest.

A parrot can seriously harm a pigeon, plse don't keep them together. When you get another pigeon, do a slow introduction. Keep them seperate from each other (but they must still be able to see the other one) for a week or 2 and then let them spend time together.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Thankyou for your reply ,I asked a pigeon breeder and he said that my pigeon is a girl. 

I am going to purchase another female pigeon next week so she is not lonely .

Also do you think that my rescue pigeon will ever be able to fly again ?she flaps her wings alot but doesnt get anywhere are lift off from the ground.

I am going to get her a 4 to 6 month old female pigeon.will that be alright?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

After 2 months, I doubt she will fly again. 4-6 months will be perfect, that's the age they mature. I hope you will post some photos of them.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Thankyou again for your reply I really appreciate it , I really enjoy looking after my pigeon (I 're named her Patricia) and will make sure she has a great life

I am not really sure how to attach a picture could you possibly tell me how?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I haven't posted photos recently and never from my cellphone. In the past when I did I used my computer for this. Did this with the attachment icon, chosed the file and then uploaded it.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Aha ok I will try it out.Also what would you recommend for me to feed my pigeons ?I feed her loads of different grains wish she seems to like .I have read online that I should feed her grated veg such as carrot or grated apple ,do you think this would be suitable ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can give her a pigeon/dove mix seed and mix other seeds in there as well. They love hemp seeds. You also need to provide them with grit, this helps with digestion. If they are going to be kept indoors, they will need vitamins esp calcium with added Vit D3. This is important, will prevent them from getting eggbound when they start laying eggs.

My pigeons love spinach. You can put down the whole leave or cut it up. It might take a while for them to get used to it. They also love treats like chopped up raw unsalted peanuts. Very high fat content, so only give once a week. First mix this in with their food and once they start eating them, you can provide as a treat.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Thankyou I will definitely try it out. J was just consider g the fact that y pigeon can't fly so would it be cruel to keep bother one that can with it as my cage isn't as big as an a lady but it it's enough for my pigeon that I have now . Do you think that it's suitable to get another pigeon that can fly in that cage?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

To be honest, rather try and adopt another handicapped pigeon. It will be cruel to confine a perfect healthy pigeon and deny her from flight for the rest of her life.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi sorry for late reply yesterday I let y pigeon out in my hallway to see if it could fly and by a miracle it is back in shape and can fly normally .yesterday evening I let her back out into my garden and she flew away .I am very heartbroken to see her go but I know that it is for the best .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm glad she made a full recovery. If she has spend a lot of time in your garden during the 2 months, she will probably return. Put down food and water for her and keep on checking regularly. I'm sure she will return.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

3she wasn't in the garden during the two months as the weather was bad but she was regularly coming to the garden before her injury as we constantly have bird feed out .I am just a bit worried about the weather as it is now raining nd windy.i haven't seen her yet since she flew away


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sure she will be ok. She was used to being out there before she came to you. Let us know if she returns.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

I hope she will be ok. No sign of her yet.i will let you know immediately if I see her


----------

